# Two Model IC Engine plan books free to download.



## KenC (Jun 2, 2018)

I have recently made two books of engine plans available in pdf format for free download on the web site rclibrary.co.uk, to whom I express my gratitude for the good work they do.
The first is the out-of-print "Motor Boys International Model Engine Planbook" containing 13 plans and descriptions, and it can be downloaded here free of charge:
https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122
The second is a book that I have compiled myself of other plans from the Motor Boys, which have previously been difficult to get access to. In this book there are a further 16 plans and descriptions. I called the book "Motor Boys International Members-Only Plan Book" and it is also free of charge here:
https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2139
I have built a number of the engines included in the above two books. If anyone would like to see some pictures of my home builds, they are here: 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/kcemb/albums/72157666328197690


----------



## raspii (Jun 2, 2018)

Very nice work and thanks for sharing


----------



## Rickl (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for the downloads.


----------



## KenC (Jun 9, 2018)

Glad to be of some use now that I am no longer active in model engineering.


----------



## oldboy (Jun 9, 2018)

Thanks for posting, have been trying to get these for a while.

Barry
Australia


----------



## e.picler (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi Ken!
Thank you for your kidness sharing the plans.
Those are a wonderful and priceless colection. Congratulations!!!

Did you cast them by yourself? I loved the two opposed cylinders. How do I get the castings?

Tks,

Edi


----------



## branway (Jun 17, 2018)

hi, Ken thank you for sharing the plans.
 Excellent pictures of your collection.
   cheers 
       rob


----------



## RPease (Jun 18, 2018)

KenC said:


> I have recently made two books of engine plans available in pdf format for free download on the web site rclibrary.co.uk, to whom I express my gratitude for the good work they do.
> The first is the out-of-print "Motor Boys International Model Engine Planbook" containing 13 plans and descriptions, and it can be downloaded here free of charge:
> https://rclibrary.co.uk/title_details.asp?ID=2122
> The second is a book that I have compiled myself of other plans from the Motor Boys, which have previously been difficult to get access to. In this book there are a further 16 plans and descriptions. I called the book "Motor Boys International Members-Only Plan Book" and it is also free of charge here:
> ...


----------



## AdvenJack (Jun 18, 2018)

Very Good of you Sir!


----------



## RPease (Jun 18, 2018)

Thanks Ken......I'm sorry to hear about Ron's passing.  I'm not really too active on the computer these days (or anywhere else as far as that's concerned) and  haven't been keeping up with "current events" over the last few years, so the passing of (what I consider) some of the "good ol' boys" has escaped me.  [I'll probably miss my own demise....... ;>)].
Over the years (more like decades) I've had some brief communication with a few of your cohorts (like Ron, Roger and George), but unfortunately haven't had the pleasure (until now) of communication with you.  For that, I am truly sorry.  Old age, bad eyes and arthritis makes it hard for me to do any machining anymore (and typing is no picnic either.....LOL), so I just try and "remember" how much enjoyment it gave me and spend as much time with my grandkids, as possible.  They are always wanting to use "grandpa's tools" (lathe, mill, etc), but at the moment they are too young to operate some of them......so we stick with the "basic" hand tools for now.  Hopefully, I'll be able to help show them how the rest of them operate........before I'm not able to use them myself.

Thanks again for the contributions.  Even if I can't build any of the engines, I'll enjoy reading (limited) about them and dreaming..........Regards


----------



## nel2lar (Jun 18, 2018)

Ken
That is a very beautiful set of engines. When I was quite young I had several Cox motors and enjoyed all the hour playing with them. The last job I worked at a young man there was into RC cars and he had tricked everything out to the max. But his father had a complete machine shop at his use anytime he wanted something. I almost got sucked back in but now over 60 just do not have the knees for playing with anymore. 
Again you do so amazing work, down right beautiful.
Nelson


----------



## hibbard (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi Ken,

Thank you for sharing the plans.
I looking forward to reading them.
Regards
Allan.


----------



## Aussie (Jul 7, 2018)

Good afternoon from the antipodes;  (a.ka. Australia,)

I am interested in the books, and will download them shortly.

However, a couple of links that may assist others that I have are:  
https://books.google.com.au/books?i...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false

https://www.wired.com/2010/03/popular-science-puts-entire-scanned-archive-online-free/

and Project Gutenberg  https://www.gutenberg.org  where several of the original Popular Mechanics / mechanics for Boys compilations appear in close to original form.

All of the above is downlaodale for free, and what can't be downloaded can be screenshot, and then printed.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Baner (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for making these plans available Ken. I'd long since lost my MB Plan book CD and often worried these excellent plans were lost to time. Great to see the members plans available as well. The work you guys did is likely the best collection of small diesel plans there is. 
Fantastic work your engines too.
Dave.


----------



## creast (Jul 8, 2018)

Many thanks for providing these great downloads to fellow enthusiasts. Your collection of engines is remarkable and they are beautifully constructed.


----------



## peterdivergbr (Jul 9, 2018)

Thank you so much for providing links to these great publications. 
I wonder if anyone can tell me if the castings mentioned in some engine descriptions are still available?
I have wanted to make a diesel engine for nearly sixty years and am now in a position to do so. However I am sure castings would be a great help for a complete novice such as myself.
Thanks again
Peter


----------



## KenC (Nov 5, 2018)

Most, but not all, of the Motor Boys castings were made by the late Roger Schroeder, so sadly no longer available. If you want to make an easy diesel, I believe that Hemingway Kits in the UK have a nice case casting for the 5cc Sparey, which would be a good start. Alternatively the little Midge by Mark Lubbock is an easy build hacked out of solid with no castings. Likewise my favourite little engine, the 0.64cc Sparey (so-called) 0.8 can easily be carved from the solid. But doing your own sand castings is so easy with no special equipment needed so why not doyour own?


----------



## Mechanicboy (Nov 5, 2018)

And i drawned the plan of 1 cc David Andersen  See my signature : Jens Eirik Skogstad


----------



## necchiom (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for sharing Ken!


----------



## Johan Crous (Jan 24, 2020)

Thanks for the share, but are the links still working? I have been trying now for two days, but the downloads don't start.


----------



## creast (Jan 24, 2020)

Just tried the first link and it worked for me??
https://rclibrary.co.uk/files_titles/2122/MotorBoys_ModelEngine_PlanBook.pdf


----------



## Picko (Jan 24, 2020)

Both working fine here.


----------



## WOB (Jan 24, 2020)

Try these links:  
http://adriansmodelaeroengines.com/catalog/attachments/Motor Boys Model Engine Plan Book.pdf
http://adriansmodelaeroengines.com/catalog/attachments/Members-Only Plan Book.pdf


----------



## Hobbyists (Jan 24, 2020)

thanks , great reference and projects idea


----------



## Johan Crous (Jan 24, 2020)

WOB said:


> Try these links:
> http://adriansmodelaeroengines.com/catalog/attachments/Motor Boys Model Engine Plan Book.pdf
> http://adriansmodelaeroengines.com/catalog/attachments/Members-Only Plan Book.pdf


Thank you very much. It worked first try.
We are experiencing slower Internet speeds due to an undersea cable that failed somewhere. The repair ship was delayed due to a storm. It is expected to be repaired within the next week or so.
My Internet speed is not too bad.


----------



## KenC (Feb 9, 2020)

Deleted as outdated.
Ken


----------

